# Eclipse: import java.io.* anstatt import java.io.File, ...



## Leroy42 (3. Apr 2007)

Wie kann ich Eclipse dazu bringen, beim automatischen
Einfügen von import - Anweisungen die package.* Form
zu nehmen anstatt jede Klasse getrennt zu importieren?


----------



## SlaterB (3. Apr 2007)

wie schafft man es immer nur, bei solchen Fragen die Eclipse-Version NICHT anzugeben? 

Window, Preferences, Java, Code Style, Organize Imports, Number of imports needed


----------



## Wildcard (3. Apr 2007)

Geh auf
Preferences -> Java -> Code Style -> organise imports

Unten ist ein Textfeld in das du einträgst ab wie vielen imports vom selben Package Eclipse .* nimmt.
Clever, oder?  :wink:

EDIT: zu spät


----------



## Leroy42 (3. Apr 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie schafft man es immer nur, bei solchen Fragen die Eclipse-Version NICHT anzugeben?



Sorry! 3.1.2

Aber trotzdem danke!


----------

